# Laundry Room In basement



## jetlag1946 (Mar 18, 2017)

Does the IRC code require a residence to have a laundry room in a heated area .? I was building a new house and didnt want to finish out the basement right now . I have the washer and dryer connections in the basement .
I live in a mild climate in Georgia . I know I have to insulate under the floors above the unheated space . If the wash room has to be in heated part of the house I will have to insulate the basement walls and partitions around the laundry room and provide a heat source . The laundry is the first area at the bottom of the stairs . My other option would to make washer / dryer connections in a large pantry I have have framed in the kitchen . Also do you even have to have a washer and dryer in a residence ?


----------



## cda (Mar 18, 2017)

Welcome

Give a couple days for replies

Not a house person, but I think your answer is you can do it in the basement.

All electric?? And I guess you figured out how to drain it.


----------



## jetlag1946 (Mar 18, 2017)

cda said:


> Welcome
> 
> Give a couple days for replies
> 
> ...


The plumbing and wiring is all in , I was just trying to dodge finishing out the basement right now .


----------



## mark handler (Mar 18, 2017)

The IRC does have requirements for laundry rooms if provided
IRC does not require laundry rooms
IRC does not require laundry rooms to be in heated spaces
The manufacturers usually require the equiment in "covered" locations
Not outside, uncovered


----------



## jetlag1946 (Mar 18, 2017)

mark handler said:


> The IRC does have requirements for laundry rooms if provided
> IRC does not require laundry rooms
> IRC does not require laundry rooms to be in heated spaces
> The manufacturers usually require the equiment in "covered" locations
> Not outside, uncovered


Thanks for the info , and it will save me a lot of time and money for now. The NEC does require a 20 amp circuit be provided for a laundry room in the house main total load calculations  but it doesnt specify that you do or do not have to install the laundry room and actually run the circuit .  I just always assumed the IRC required it .


----------



## steveray (Mar 20, 2017)

Most of the plumbing stuff says "protected from freezing" or something like that....We allow it here in CT and have never seen one freeze, can't imagine it being an issue in georgia. A picky inspector may get fussy over "laundry room" receptacles and GFCI/AFCI and where those boundaries might fall....


----------

